# 2017 Cruze Steering Wheel Airbag Fix?



## Novalex (Feb 24, 2021)

My airbag light goes on and off for a few months especially when I honk the horn. Today I noticed this when looking at the steering wheel (see pic) Anyone know how I can pop out the steering wheel piece to fix the air bag or adjust it? I just replaced my alternator and can’t afford another trip to the mechanic 😞 Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I know one thing. As a pretty good mechanic myself. Airbags are one thing I don’t mess with. At all. Too dangerous and not worth messing up when your life is on the line. Just my opinion.


----------

